# Copy and paste text and pictures from email



## Whiskeymac (May 16, 2009)

I came to this forum whilst trying to find a method for copying and pasting text and photos from an email into a Word document. I had a list of trout flies I had ordered, with pictures of each alongside, and I wished to keep a record that I could edit and print in the future in order to know the names and purpose of each fly.
Simply highlighting, copying and pasting only took the text across. I found many references to saving to file and then processing, but that only works for individual images. Then the penny dropped as we say here in England!
I use googlemail, but presume this works from other email options:

Open the email.
Hit "Print all".
Close the printer selection window.
The print preview window is now available. 
Highlight all the text and pictures.
Ctl C to copy.
Open a new Word document.
Ctl v to paste.

The result is a fully editable table containing images and text items in individual cells.

Now that is a result!!!


----------

